# Don't use cutting rulers for TB!



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, I'm serious.

It seems that many people here use aluminium or steel cutting rulers with rotary cutters. So I thought I'd try that, too, and it was driving me crazy.

These rulers were made for stencil knifes, x-acto knifes, or whatever you might call them. Rotary cutters do not need metal edged rulers.

Another one of my hobbies is tailoring. To cut fabric, I use rotary cutters whenever I can because it's so much faster and easier than using scissors. Because we don't only cut straight lines and because we want as little scraps as possible (I have some fabrics that cost about 100€ per meter!), we'd like to see where we cut, even when using rulers.

So, of course I have an Omnigrid ruler. It's acrylic, see-through, has an inch- or cm-grid printed on it as well as 30°, 45° angles. There's no need to measure or apply cutting marks before cutting. Adjusting the ruler is a lot faster. Once you got one, you'll never go back. They are a bit more expensive than metal rulers, but I've you do more than cutting a few sets per year, they are well worth it.

It doesn't have to be Omnigrid - your local quilt stores will have a variety of such rulers from other brands that are just as good. However, if you google for Omnigrid, you'll get the best search results.

Wow, sorry, that sounded like an advertisement. But I'm just trying to help with my very limited experience and knowledge. You know, when you have to cut through four layers af satin, you won't be happy unless you have the very best cutting tools.

Cheers

Timo

Oh, how I hate satin...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can you give an example of one specifically suited to band cutting? A link perhaps?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I was just about to order a cutting ruler..dah you are correct about cutting knives...

I checked in too the omnigrid ruler they are in different size length's

6"x24" I see Amazon..walmart..Kmart..(e-bay higher priced)..other stores have them for $12.44usd....

Thank you for the heads up~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rotatrim all the way!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cannot use anything BUT metal edged rulers. Wood or plastic I always end up cutting into the ruler itself. Sorry ... but I need metal.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey NF,

An easy way to stop that happening is use something thicker, like a 1/4" piece of straight wood, aluminium or similar.

It gives you a bigger surface to butt the blade up against and much less chance of riding up on top.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hrawk said:


> Rotatrim all the way!


I had for got about a rototrim..I used one many years ago doing photo dark room work...Thanks for the reminder......OM


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's why I have one as well. Many a day spent cutting Ilford paper up.


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

I use something similar made by fiscars and it works great. I tried looking online for it but the closest thing I could find is http://www.amazon.com/Omnigrip-6-Inch-12-Inch-Non-Slip-Quilters/dp/B000YZ7QZ8/ref=pd_sim_ac_18?ie=UTF8&refRID=007CHN0KMM608STXQ15A

It does make measurement and cutting much easier since you can see thru it. Definitely worth the small investment. I haven't tried the rototrim but that looks like it would work nicely too.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Rotatrim all the way!


I must be having a perpetual brain fart. Why? I really like the idea of a cutter like this but I haven't conceived of the method in which to make tapers without marking the latex.

My mind keeps creating my own measuring table opposite the one of the cutter itself so that the piece of latex that one wants to cut off is put on prescribed measures. Therefore, for now I am finding making a template of the tapers I like is faster in the long run as I don't have to mark the latex.

Any creative ideas on *how not to mark the latex* before using the Rotatrim type of cutter.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Rotatrim all the way!
> ...


You could just make a dot on each end of the latex...line it up & cut it


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


That is exactly what I mean my marking, you would have to measure and mark the latex prior to using the cutter. With a template, all the measuring and marking is done away with.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

How about using one of Btoon's band cutting jigs for cutting bands?..http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24297-band-cutting-jig/?hl=%2Bbtoon+%2Bband+%2Bcutting#entry304143

They are see through, nice and thin and cut a straight line all day long. They won't cut tapers without marking the bands, but that's easy enough to do.

Todd


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Hrawk said:


> That's why I have one as well. Many a day spent cutting Ilford paper up.


Hah, another one! Good! In my case, it was mainly Forte my own small lab and Ilford and Fuji in the pro lab I worked at.

@NaturalFork: The Omnigrid rulers are made for being used with rotary cutters. They are thicker than normal plastic rulers and the material is much harder. I cannot imagine how anyone could cut into this ruler.

@Beanflip: It depends... I think in centimetres, so I have a cm grid. I have the biggest model, but if I had to buy one only for cutting slingshot bands, I'd take the smallest model that's long enough to cut the every band I want to cut. Maybe the 10x45cm, Or maybe one size bigger, just in case...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> How about using one of Btoon's band cutting jigs for cutting bands?..http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24297-band-cutting-jig/?hl=%2Bbtoon+%2Bband+%2Bcutting#entry304143


+1. Quick, convenient and easy to use. May not be the equal of the Rotatrim in every possible way, but the price is only a small fraction of the price of a Rotatrim.


----------

